# Exeter 10th October Birthday boozing



## djbombscare (Sep 30, 2009)

Right on this day I get another year older. And as we now reside in Exeter, we'll be going out for a few sherberts in town

So anyone that's up for it, its an open invite we'lll end up at the usual haunt of Timepiece from about 8 oclock onwards, which realistically means we could be there anytime before 10.

And we'll probably be starting somewhere around Gandy street.

So if your up for it, just let me know and maybe see ya then.


----------



## Callie (Sep 30, 2009)

Ooooh! I had no idea you guys had moved, how exciting! Hope you have a fab birthday


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you and yes we live in that therre Devon now 

We've been busy with the box emptying and stuff so been a bit quiet about it


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 30, 2009)

If I'm back from my travels by Saturday, I'll come down, but I'm not sure whether I will be or not yet.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 1, 2009)

If you could that would be cool.

If you come down on the bike. I have found a road you HAVE to ride.


----------



## Thora (Oct 1, 2009)

I've never been to Exeter before, is it nice?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 1, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> If you could that would be cool.
> 
> If you come down on the bike. I have found a road you HAVE to ride.



Sweet. I'll call you in the week.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 1, 2009)

Thora said:


> I've never been to Exeter before, is it nice?



it is. from the High Street you can look down over the river and see green fields


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 1, 2009)

Thora said:


> I've never been to Exeter before, is it nice?



It is so when ya coming down


----------



## Thora (Oct 2, 2009)

We'll be there on the 10th if you can put us up for the night.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2009)

Thora said:


> We'll be there on the 10th if you can put us up for the night.



oh noooooooo 

We'd love to have you stay over with us for the night. 
BUT were not going home. So I can have a beer or fifteen, we're staying on a mates sofa. So we wont be going back until Sunday night.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 5, 2009)

i should be able to make this but mrs shoes has agreed to babysit for the neighbours. with ours, that'll be six children she's dealing with


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah man if you can it will be good to see you


----------



## Idaho (Oct 26, 2009)

I've only just seen this thread. This board is basically about Bristol, so I look in here about once a year... 

I didn't realise that you were in Exeter now - I would have come and toasted your good health, etc.

Which side of the river are you on?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2009)

Er. . . we are now east of the river sir.

A long way east


----------



## Idaho (Nov 3, 2009)

Does that mean you are out in the Wonford/Whipton end of town?


----------

